# Optimal Tren Cycle (Peptides?)



## BlueJayMuscle (May 9, 2012)

Stats:
Age: 23
Weight: 194
Height: 6'0"
bf%: 8.35%
Training seriously for 6+ years

AAS History: Sustanon 250 w/ Dbol. Test e w/ Dbol. Test p w/ Dbol.

Supplements: 
-1000mg Vitamin C morning and preworkout
-5000 iu Vitamin D morning
-Fish Oil morning
-Multivitamin morning
-BCAA powder pre and during workout
-ON 100% Whey morning, preworkout, postworkout, before bed

Cycle Goals:
RECOMP +Lean mass

Gear:
Week 1-12 Test Enanthate 500mg/wk
Week 3-12 Tren Acetate 75mg ED

During and Post Cycle Therapy:
Week 1-12 Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
Week 3-12 Prami .3mg ED 
Week 1-12 HCG 250 iu twice/wk

(I want to add some peptides but not sure what's best. I was looking at  TB-4? Not really sure about the deal with GHRP.. Feedback would be awesome)


Suggestions welcome                         ​


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 9, 2012)

Have you checked out the stickies in the labpe forum?  Lots of good info there about both products.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 9, 2012)

MGF and IGF are the most anabolic.  I see your goals are recomp.  We could work you up a protocol if you'd like.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (May 10, 2012)

Clearly I'm a noob when it comes to research chems. So yeah I'll read the stickies. 

If someone could help me out writing a protocol that'd be amazing. Thanks in advance

Here is the new and improved cycle:

Week 1-12 Test Propionate 50mg ED
Week 2-10 Tren Acetate start at 50mg ED probably ramp to 75-85mg

During and Post Cycle Therapy:

Week 1-12 Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
Week 3-12 Prami .3mg ED
Week 1-12 HCG 250 iu twice/wk
Week 13-17 Clomid 100/50/50/50


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 10, 2012)

Once you read the stickies and make a decision on which peptides you'd like to add.. let me know and we'll work it all out for you.


----------



## Vibrant (May 10, 2012)

I'd recommend using ghrp 2 and cjc 1295 wo dac to help with sleep because for some sleeping on a tren cycle is difficult.

Like Pitt said, research a little and tell us what peps you are interested in and we'll design a protocol for you.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (May 12, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I'd recommend using ghrp 2 and cjc 1295 wo dac to  help with sleep because for some sleeping on a tren cycle is difficult.
> 
> Like Pitt said, research a little and tell us what peps you are interested in and we'll design a protocol for you.



im definitely biased because of your recommendation but im really  liking how ghrp 2 and cjc 1295 wo dac look haha. any aid in designing a  protocol (im as noob as they come when talking peps. ive read some and will read tons more on how to mix them, normal doses, injecting, etc) would help a lot. 

you da man vibrant. plus i love seeing the sexy lady in your avatar everytime you post


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (May 13, 2012)

I'm thinking:

GHRP-2 100mcgx1 ED at first and probably move to twice a day
CJC 1295 wo DAC 100mcgx1 ED at first and probably move to twice a day

gonna run at least 3 months.

if anyone can comment on this thatd be awesome.

also should the ghrp-2 and cjc 1295 wo dac be pinned (slin pin) at different times? can they be pinned together? thanks in advance


----------



## Digitalash (May 13, 2012)

I would use igf-1 LR3 for the first 4 weeks of your cycle, and then for the 4 weeks of pct. You can stack it with the other peptides but igf is way more anabolic and with the tren should give you pretty amazing gains and recomping. You do have to cycle it off and on though as it will stop having as much of an effect after around 4 weeks. It'll help alot with retaining gains during pct as well, of course you can also run the other peps all the way through too. 

You can pin it just once a day, I've heard 50mcg about 20 minutes post workout is a good place to start. Pitt I believe is the one who brought this to my attention but I'm sure he can explain it better. Your mgf levels continue to rise until about that long after your workout and you want them to be at their peak


----------



## Vibrant (May 13, 2012)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> I'm thinking:
> 
> GHRP-2 100mcgx1 ED at first and probably move to twice a day
> CJC 1295 wo DAC 100mcgx1 ED at first and probably move to twice a day
> ...



I'd recommend not going lower than 150mcg for both cjc/ghrp.

They can and should be pinned together. I draw them up into a slin pin and pin away.

If you plan on starting with one pin a day, do it before bed to get the better sleep effect.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (May 13, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I'd recommend not going lower than 150mcg for both cjc/ghrp.
> 
> They can and should be pinned together. I draw them up into a slin pin and pin away.
> 
> If you plan on starting with one pin a day, do it before bed to get the better sleep effect.



so the amount of bac water for recon is kinda still confusing to me.  how much should i use for the 2mg of cjc 1295 wo dac and how much for  the 5mg of ghrp-2?

from what ive read i cant mix them until im loading the slin pin correct?
29g .5" good?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 13, 2012)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> so the amount of bac water for recon is kinda still confusing to me.  how much should i use for the 2mg of cjc 1295 wo dac and how much for  the 5mg of ghrp-2?
> 
> from what ive read i cant mix them until im loading the slin pin correct?
> 29g .5" good?



For 5mg vials I use 2.5ml of BAC  and for 2mg vials I use 1ml.  Both will yield 100mcg's per 5iu's. 

And you are correct.  Don't combined both peps until the time of administration.  Storing them together will cause degradation of the peptides.


----------



## Digitalash (May 13, 2012)

Really I was wondering why I never heard of people mixing them. Shame because it would be cool to see a blend made since most people seem to use them together


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 13, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Really I was wondering why I never heard of people mixing them. Shame because it would be cool to see a blend made since most people seem to use them together



Yeah... and different peps together will cause issues quicker than others.


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 13, 2012)

I've had very little sleep issues on tren with CJC1295 and ghrp 2.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (May 14, 2012)

im gonna do 150mcg of each before bed each night.

im gonna use:

 2ml/5mg ghrp-2 for 4iu/100mcg
.8ml/2mg cjc 1295 wo dac for 4iu/100mcg

so 6iu of each pep every night.


sound good or too little bac water?


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (May 15, 2012)

anybody?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 15, 2012)

It works.. as long as you can measure it out it doesn't matter how much water you use.  I use the amounts I had suggested to keep things simple.


----------



## Vibrant (May 15, 2012)

The less bw you use, the less accurate you'll be. I prefer to do it like Pitt said, that way 100mcg will equal an easy 5iu.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (May 15, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> The less bw you use, the less accurate you'll be. I prefer to do it like Pitt said, that way 100mcg will equal an easy 5iu.



the only reason i dont wanna do that is because i plan on doing 150mcg doses i figure its easier to have 150mcg/6iu than try and do 150mcg/7.5iu


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Aug 17, 2012)




----------

